# Seguimento Sul - Junho 2016



## Davidmpb (1 Jun 2016 às 11:16)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jun 2016 às 11:29)

Bom dia,
Junho começa com algum calor...
Estão neste momento *25,8°C *
Vento quase nulo.

Mínima de *9,4°C *
Mais um dia em que de manhã é sempre preciso um casaco.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jun 2016 às 12:22)

Bom dia,
Hoje o sol já "queima", estão 24ºc.
Felizmente ainda não tive 30ºc este ano por aqui, ao contrário do ano passado.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jun 2016 às 14:47)

*30,5°C *


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jun 2016 às 15:09)

joralentejano disse:


> *30,5°C *


Aquece bem por aí


----------



## Thomar (1 Jun 2016 às 15:11)

Boas. Aqui também está quentinho, agora *+30ºC*!


joralentejano disse:


> *30,5°C *


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jun 2016 às 15:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aquece bem por aí


Sim, está bem quetinho  e com o vento quase nulo ainda parece que está mais calor...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jun 2016 às 21:23)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi quentinho, embora tenha estado do lado de lá do Algarve. 

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 17.9ºC

Estive a ver, as temperaturas das EMA's de Sagres e de Aljezur e só digo devem estar todas maradas, ou então sou eu. 

Senti mais calor em Sagres às 13 h do que em Aljezur às 15 h e aliás até corria um vento fresco em Aljezur e em Sagres não corria nada. Aliás, o termómetro do carro, em Sagres marcava às 13 h, 27ºC enquanto a EMA marcava 24.8ºC, já em Aljezur estava 26.6ºC e o carro marcava 22.0ºC às 15 h.  Aliás, o termómetro do carro começou logo a descer, a partir de Vila do Bispo em direcção a Aljezur. O IPMA diz que estava mais calor e com uma humidade relativa baixa e com vento de NW, pelo menos, o vento está correcto, mas eu senti mais fresquinho em Aljezur do que em Sagres.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Jun 2016 às 21:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, o dia foi quentinho, embora tenha estado do lado de lá do Algarve.
> 
> Máxima: 29.0ºC
> mínima: 17.9ºC
> ...



é a sensação térmica tudo conta como em sagres não tinha vento para afastar o calor da pele e devia estar mais húmido a sensação de calor é maior,


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jun 2016 às 22:19)

Boa Noite,
Hoje o dia terminou assim por aqui:




Máx: *30,7ºC*
Min: *9,4ºC*

Neste momento a noite segue muito agradável com vento nulo e céu praticamente limpo.
Tatual: *19ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jun 2016 às 13:35)

Boas,
Temperatura actual de *26.1ºc, *céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## actioman (2 Jun 2016 às 13:41)

Por aqui o Junho também vai quente, já a chegar aos 30ºC.

De destaque a nebulosidade alta e os halos solares e demais possíveis fenómenos ópticos que normalmente de ai advêm.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jun 2016 às 15:07)

Boas,
Dia de muitas nuvens altas principalmente desde o final da manhã, neste momento nem há sol, está muito abafado  o carro à pouco marcava *33°C*

Aqui estão *30,2°C *


----------



## Thomar (2 Jun 2016 às 15:13)

Boas tardes. Por aqui temperatura semelhante à de ontem há mesma hora,* +30ºC*!
Céu 80% nublado por nuvens altas, sensação abafada.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jun 2016 às 19:35)

Boas,
Dia muito abafado por aqui, a temperatura do ar foi ligeiramente mais baixa que ontem mas a sensação por causa das nuvens altas e do vento ser nulo era maior 
Máx: *30,4ºC*
Min: *11,6ºC
*
Agora o céu já está mais aberto, mas continua muito abafado.
Tatual: *27,1ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jun 2016 às 22:54)

Boas,
Algumas fotos que tirei hoje ao final do dia:
Este:





WNW:




_____________
Neste momento já se sente algum fresco na rua, ligeira brisa. 
Tatual: *18,8ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2016 às 00:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas, Dia muito abafado por aqui, a temperatura do ar foi ligeiramente mais baixa que ontem mas a sensação por causa das nuvens altas e do vento ser nulo era maior  Máx: *30,4ºC *Min: *11,6ºC *Agora o céu já está mais aberto, mas continua muito abafado. Tatual: *27,1ºC*



Por Estremoz ainda foi mais quente, tendo chegado a 31,6 ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jun 2016 às 09:19)

Bom dia,
Céu pouco nublado e está muito mais fresco. Grande diferença.
Tatual: *17,6°C *


----------



## Dav (3 Jun 2016 às 16:50)

Vento forte por Marvão.
Será que choverá alguma coisa este mês?


----------



## Dav (3 Jun 2016 às 16:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Céu pouco nublado e está muito mais fresco. Grande diferença.
> Tatual: *17,6°C *


Bela foto essa dos relâmpagos! é tua?


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jun 2016 às 18:14)

Dav disse:


> Bela foto essa dos relâmpagos! é tua?


Não, foi retirada da internet...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jun 2016 às 01:01)

Boas!
Ontem (dia 3) já esteve mais fresco que nos dias anteriores, o sol estava quente mas o vento moderado era fresco, ao final do dia o vento intensificou- se.
Máx: *25,2°C*
Min: *11,6°C*

A noite segue fria com algum vento, o que dá uma sensação mais fria.
Tatual: *12,4°C *


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jun 2016 às 14:53)

Boas,
Céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco mas fesco. Dia agradável.
Estão *23,6ºC
*


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jun 2016 às 15:17)

Boas,
Por aqui o dia começou com nuvens altas mas ao inicio da tarde desapareceram, neste momento céu azul com alguns cumulus, vento fraco.
Tatual: *26,1ºC*

A previsão automática do IPMA para Arronches dá 37ºC para Quarta-feira


----------



## Agreste (5 Jun 2016 às 21:01)

sexta-feira foi um dia desagradável por causa do vento. 
ontem esteve bem melhor
hoje foi um dia de verão.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jun 2016 às 22:35)

Boas,
Aqui fica uma foto do final do dia de hoje:




Máx: *27,7ºC*
Min: *11,5ºC*

Neste momento céu limpo e vento nulo.
Tatual: *17,9ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jun 2016 às 23:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 28.1ºC
mínima: 17.7ºC
actual: 23.5ºC 

Aquela máxima para Faro, 4ª feira é de bradar aos céus, quem acredita naquela máxima com vento fraco de norte, com máxima de 40ºC para Beja e em Faro só preveêm 30ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2016 às 23:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.
> 
> Máxima: 28.1ºC
> mínima: 17.7ºC
> ...



Provavelmente estará vento do quadrante Sul, daí a maxima de 30ºC.
Espreita aqui: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/

O "problema" é de facto se o vento roda para norte ao final da tarde como é costume, e o braseiro do Alentejo entra em acção.
Situação normal, mas interessante de acompanhar.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jun 2016 às 23:40)

Boas,
Dia quente com algumas nuvens altas. De manhã havia algum nevoeiro mas que depressa desapareceu.
Máx: *28,6°C *
Min: *13,2°C *

Neste momento céu limpo e vento nulo.
Tatual: *17,3°C *

O interior alentejano já vai começar a abrasar a partir de amanhã.  *40°C *para Elvas e *38°C *para Arronches segunda a previsão automática do IPMA para quarta


----------



## Thomar (7 Jun 2016 às 09:19)

Bom dia! Por aqui ainda está fresco com algum nevoeiro a levantar. 
Temperatura actual *+15ºC*, temperatura máxima prevista para hoje segundo o IPMA de *+35ºC!*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2016 às 10:37)

No Algarve já existem estações nos 30ºC, isto após madrugada tropical.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jun 2016 às 15:37)

Boas,
Que calor, estão *32,5°C *


----------



## Agreste (7 Jun 2016 às 16:22)

algumas estações do interior começam a perder gás... o topo foram os 34ºC.
aqui por Faro vamos ter carvão pra assar até bem entrada a noite.

Aljezur chegou aos 31,3ºC sem vento de leste ou sueste, o que mostra que o dia foi quente.

Faro 30,7ºC agora.


----------



## Thomar (7 Jun 2016 às 17:32)

Olha o calor, ele veio e com força. Amanhã acrescentem mais 2 ou 3 graus e já é um "braseiro" no sul:


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jun 2016 às 18:34)

29,9ºC por aqui, prestes a passar para a barreira dos 30ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jun 2016 às 18:58)

Boas,
Algum nevoeiro pela manhã...
Estava fresquinho mas de tarde foi completamente o contrário.  
Máx: *33,2°C *
Min: *12,6°C *

Neste momento ainda estão *29,7°C *

Se as previsões se concretizassem para a semana teríamos temperaturas abaixo dos 25°C  isto é 8 ou 80


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2016 às 19:13)

Agreste disse:


> algumas estações do interior começam a perder gás... o topo foram os 34ºC.
> aqui por Faro vamos ter carvão pra assar até bem entrada a noite.
> 
> Aljezur chegou aos 31,3ºC sem vento de leste ou sueste, o que mostra que o dia foi quente.
> ...



Olha que não, chegou-se aos 36ºC (contando com as decimas do costume, comparativamente com máxima horária e máxima diária), amanhã sabemos os valores exactos.


----------



## Agreste (7 Jun 2016 às 21:23)

marraquexe e fez (cidades do interior de marrocos) andaram pelos 40ºC hoje mas no litoral esteve tudo tranquilo. 

se hoje batemos nos 36ºC, amanhã mais calor e é possível chegar aos 40ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2016 às 21:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e autêntico braseiro. 

Máxima: 32.2ºC
mínima: 21.4ºC

Sabem, qual é a coisa mais estranha nas máximas previstas para o IPMA, é Sagres ter mais 1ºC de máxima do que Faro. Amanhã, vou assar sardinhas para Sagres.   

Esta tarde, houve um micro incêndio numa zona de pasto, mais um pouco vinha as corporações de bombeiros do Algarve todo, de 3 vieram, de Olhão, Faro e Tavira.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jun 2016 às 21:55)

Boas,
Pôr do sol de hoje e a lua no canto superior esquerdo:




Tatual: *21,9ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jun 2016 às 09:12)

Bom dia,
às 8 da manhã  já estavam *25.7ºC*, difícil dormir.


----------



## Thomar (8 Jun 2016 às 09:20)

Bom dia! Hoje promete ser um dia muito quente por aqui e todo o sul.
A esta hora já estão *+23,5ºC*, o IPMA prevê que chegue aos *+38ºC?*
Duvido que lá chegue mas os *+36ºC *esses são garantidos.


----------



## Thomar (8 Jun 2016 às 10:19)

A estação meteofontes no concelho de lagoa, já vai bem lançada, há momentos já marca *+30,3ºC!*


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jun 2016 às 11:02)

Boas,
Céu limpo e muito calor  o vento é quase nulo.
Tatual: *30,1°C *


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jun 2016 às 13:09)

Vai lançada, *33,7°C *
A máxima de ontem já foi batida e são apenas 13h.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jun 2016 às 13:58)

31,5ºC. Mínima de 21ºC, mas esteve nos 26ºC a noite toda excepto naquele bocado onde o vento parou.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jun 2016 às 15:15)

*35,4ºC *

Da região Sul, Alcácer do Sal ás 13h era a estação mais quente, com *36,3ºC *
Elvas seguia com *36,2ºC*


----------



## Thomar (8 Jun 2016 às 15:15)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! Hoje promete ser um dia muito quente por aqui e todo o sul.
> A esta hora já estão *+23,5ºC*, *o IPMA prevê que chegue aos +38ºC?*
> Duvido que lá chegue mas os *+36ºC *esses são garantidos.


Ups... Afinal enganei-me, o IPMA previa ontem que hoje chegaria aos *+38ºC*, mas hoje eles prevêem *+37ºC*.
Agora está muito calor, já não estou habituado... Na cidade de Ponte de Sôr já estão *+35,5ºC/+36ºC!!!*
Uma volta de carro pela cidade e o termómetro oscila entre os *+36,5ºC* e os *+38ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (8 Jun 2016 às 15:32)

alguma nebulosidade alta a entrar que pode perturbar os possíveis 40ºC... 

Faro com 29ºC, bastante "agradável" porque estamos ao alcance da brisa.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jun 2016 às 16:00)

Boas,
Vou andar uns dias por Castelo de Vide, a temperatura aqui é agora de 31.5ºc , de vez enquando lá vai soprando uma brisa.


----------



## trepkos (8 Jun 2016 às 16:25)

Aqui em Évora a temperatura dentro da cidade já passou os 40 graus (medidos por carros em andamento) portanto deverá estar nos 40 ou lá muito perto... está simplesmente insuportável.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jun 2016 às 18:06)

Boas,
A máxima ficou-se pelos *36,6ºC  *Elvas deve ter chegado próximo dos 40ºC, amanhã logo veremos. 
Mínima de *15,6ºC *
O fresquinho da manhã sabe sempre bem, mas a temperatura começa logo a disparar mal o sol nasce...


Neste momento, Vento muito fraco, a temperatura vai descendo muito devagar, algumas nuvens altas a chegar.
Tatual: *34,9ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jun 2016 às 21:23)

Boas, por aqui, um dia com muita poeirada e uma verdadeira brasa, excepto em Sagres.  

De facto, Sagres é um mundo à parte e que bem por lá se estava esta tarde, oh pá, mas o IPMA com aqueles 27ºC às 15 horas, mata qualquer um, enquanto o carro marcava 24.0ºC no centro da vila.  De Lagos para cá, até dava para assar sardinhas, o ar fresco que sentia-se em Sagres, deu lugar a um vento quente vindo de N/NW. 

Ui, Tavira chegou aos 35.4ºC, hoje. 

Por aqui, as temperaturas foram as seguintes:

Máxima: 32.6ºC 
mínima: 19.9ºC  (por 1 décima, não foi tropical)


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jun 2016 às 22:34)

Boas,
Como não acontece nada de extraordinário vou metendo algumas fotos do pôr do sol 
Hoje teve algumas cores...
20:48h









20:56h




Tatual: *22,8ºC
*
Com este calor os mosquitos já aparecem em força


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2016 às 00:43)

Estremoz já com uma máxima quente... *34,6 ºC* esta Quarta-feira.


----------



## MikeCT (9 Jun 2016 às 07:23)

Faro (cidade) com uma mínima de 26º C esta noite.
Neste momento 28,6ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jun 2016 às 12:52)

Boas, 
Céu esbranquiçado, há nuvens altas mas também parece haver alguma poeira. 
Vento fraco de NW
Tatual: *30,1°C *


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Jun 2016 às 14:12)

V.R.S.A.

O dia até agora mais quente do ano... Hoje V.R.S.A. no 1º lugar em temperatura mais alta em Portugal. O forno ligou!!! Já não basta a poeirada do Sahara mais o bafo que já passa 35ºC ...Vento fraco  de NW... Final do dia... destino... Praia!!!

Um abraço a todos


----------



## Thomar (9 Jun 2016 às 15:12)

Hoje temperatura mais agradável/suportável, agora *+29ºC.*
Céu quase totalmente coberto por nuvens altas e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jun 2016 às 15:23)

já fomos aos 35ºC e já voltamos... entrou vento moderado de oeste que alivou a coisa.

mas ao final da tarde as temperaturas vão disparar. Vamos chegar perto dos 40ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jun 2016 às 17:00)

Mapa com temperaturas atuais no Algarve, sotavento a aquecer bem com o vento de NW








Tavira segue com *33,9ºC
 -Temperatura max:* *34.8 ºC  *
* -Temperatura min:* *24.9 ºC *
http://www.tavira.cienciaviva.pt/Meteo/


----------



## Agreste (9 Jun 2016 às 17:27)

o oeste está a perder força... a estação do MikeCT marca 33,9ºC e continua a subir.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jun 2016 às 18:35)

Boas,
O vento de NNW tem-se intensificado ao longo da tarde, a temperatura já não subiu tanto como ontem.
Máxima de *31,8°C *

Neste momento o vento é moderado, a temperatura vai descendo.
Tatual: *27,6°C *


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jun 2016 às 19:09)

Boas,
Máxima de hoje em castelo de Vide *28ºc*, algum vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jun 2016 às 21:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de brasa para assar frangos. 

Máxima: 34.4ºC 
mínima: 23.0ºC


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jun 2016 às 02:02)

Boas,
Hoje ao final da tarde fui dar uma volta para experimentar a máquina nova 
Aqui ficam algumas paisagens:




Serra de São Mamede...
Serra onde estão as eólicas, o ponto mais alto está mesmo por detrás, onde estão as antenas. 




A vila








Espero que gostem 
___________
O vento tem sido moderado desde o final da tarde e continua, ás vezes há boas rajadas.
está fesquinho.
Tatual: *16,2ºC
82% HR*


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jun 2016 às 12:25)

Bom dia,
O dia começou com nevoeiro, neste momento nuvens altas e vento fraco a moderado de NW. Grande diferença de temperatura.
Tatual: *22,1°C *


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jun 2016 às 13:44)

Boas!
Estou em Olhão de férias e estão *29,8°C*.
Deixo aqui uma foto do pôr do sol de ontem. Estava a chegar a Faro nessa altura e deparo-me com esta vista magnífica:




A qualidade não é muita mas fica uma demonstração.


----------



## Smota (10 Jun 2016 às 14:55)

Olá boa tarde, há bocadinho por Portalegre o ceu estava assim, mas uma nuvém arco iris salta á vista das outras , nunca tinha visto. Não é muito normal pois nao???


----------



## guimeixen (10 Jun 2016 às 15:05)

Smota disse:


> Olá boa tarde há bocadinho por Portalegre o céu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É um arco circum-horizontal.

Vi também um aqui em Braga hoje, coloquei-o no tópico do Litoral Norte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jun 2016 às 19:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e descida acentuada da temperatura máxima.

Máxima: 26.9ºC
mínima: 19.9ºC
actual: 22.7ºC

Ontem para hoje, a máxima desceu 7.5ºC. 

Semana com o braseiro ligado, chega-se ao feriado toma lá vento e sem sol que é para aprenderes. 

Para a semana, perspectiva-se a mesma saga, calor até 4ªfeira, depois chega a 5ªfeira (feriado) toma lá, tempo fresco novamente.

Aos fins de semana, o tempo é sempre com vento e mais fresco, a teoria da conspiração, para aqueles que trabalham.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jun 2016 às 21:29)

Boas!
Estão *25,4°C*. Apesar do tempo ventoso e nublado até se estava bem na praia. O pôr do sol foi fantástico, tirei fotos com a máquina mas só posso publicá-las na segunda. Algo que nunca falha por aqui é a presença constante de melgas, graças à ria Formosa. Hoje elas estão ao rubro!


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jun 2016 às 15:17)

Boas!
Autêntico forno por aqui. Estão *32,7°C* e o vento está nulo.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jun 2016 às 15:54)

Boas, 
O dia segue quente com céu limpo e vento moderado de NW, se não fosse o vento estaria bem mais calor.
Tatual: *26,7°C *


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2016 às 20:20)

Boas, por aqui, final de tarde bastante quente, por aqui.

Máxima: 33.1ºC
mínima: 17.7ºC
actual: 32.3ºC

A máxima em Tavira foi de 35.0ºC. 

A próxima noite será tropical certamente.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2016 às 21:11)

Boas,
Manhã bastante fresca aqui por Arronches mas apesar de não ter estado por esta zona hoje, parece que o dia foi quentinho...
Máx: *31,3ºC*
Min: *11,4ºC*

Agora céu limpo e vento moderado de Norte.
Tatual: *23,7ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2016 às 22:23)

Boa noite!
Que noite insuportável aqui em Olhão. Estão *28,5°C* neste momento. 
Vai ser muito difícil dormir.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2016 às 02:51)

Boas,
A noite segue fresca por aqui, estão *16,9°C *mas o vento está a dar uma sensação inferior. 
*84% HR*

Os próximos dias vão ser bons para arejar a casa


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2016 às 13:41)

Boa tarde!
Nevoeiro pela manhã...
Agora céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de NW.
Tatual: *26,7°C *


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2016 às 18:42)

Boas,
Max: *27,8°C *
Min: *15,1°C *

Neste momento o céu está limpo e o vento é moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
Tatual: *26,4°C *


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2016 às 19:18)

Faro e Vila Real de Santo António a chegaram esta tarde aos 34,0 ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jun 2016 às 21:04)

Boas, mais um dia quente, por aqui.

Máxima: 32.9ºC
mínima: 21.1ºC

Em pleno Junho e graças às chuvas de Maio, a Serra do Caldeirão desde Martinlongo até São Brás de Alportel, o verde ainda predomina na paisagem com as estevas todas verdinhas, quem viu esta serra em Fevereiro e quem vê agora faz uma diferença abismal. 

A barragem de Odeleite é outra que nota-se bem em comparação a Março, bem mais composta.

Não deu para fotos que a falta de tempo não permitiu.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jun 2016 às 21:53)

Boas,
Por Castelo de Vide nevoeiro ao inicio da manhã. e durante a tarde vento forte.
A máxima chegou aos *25ºc*.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2016 às 15:34)

Boas,
Muitas nuvens e vento moderado com rajadas fortes. Vento é o que não tem faltado.
Temperatura agradável, estão *25,2°C *


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2016 às 17:54)

Céu ja muito nublado, bastante escuro no horizonte... Vento moderado a forte de oeste, agora está um pouco mais calmo mas à pouco as rajadas eram bem fortes.
Tatual: *23,1°C *


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2016 às 19:38)

Boas,
Por aqui já chuviscou.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2016 às 20:32)

Boas,
Aguaceiros fracos e dispersos por aqui...





A temperatura desce a pique, estão *19,8ºC
92% HR*


----------



## Thomar (15 Jun 2016 às 09:39)

Bom dia! Aqui está a chover fraco com muito vento!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2016 às 10:58)

Bom dia,
Tem havido muito vento...
Entretanto agora chove bem


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jun 2016 às 13:36)

Vento forte com céu nublado e 17,8ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2016 às 21:43)

Boas,
Tirando aquele aguaceiro de manhã, não choveu mais, mas houve muito vento e muitas nuvens.
*0.1mm *no Assumar.
Max: *21,2°C*
Min: *13,3°C *
À 1 semana atrás tive quase 37°C de máxima 

Agora céu limpo e vento fraco.
Tatual: *15,2°C *

Se as previsões se concretizarem para a semana o calor vai voltar em força  temos de aproveitar estes dias mais frescos.


----------



## Agreste (15 Jun 2016 às 22:47)

tempo mais fresco... um alento para os dias tropicais que temos pela frente.


----------



## actioman (15 Jun 2016 às 23:35)

Por cá a tão esperada chuva e que tanto foi modelada pelo GFS... não apareceu! 

Valeu pelo dia fresco que tivemos, ainda assim quando abrandava o vento fresco sentia-se algum bafo! Enfim é tempo dele... Já é bom ter-mos este "alivio" térmico!
Olhando as EMAs do IPMA aqui do Alto Alentejo, apenas a de Portalegre registou 0,5mm e a de Viana do Alentejo 0,1mm.

Por aqui uns agradáveis 14ºC e o vento continua a marcar presença.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jun 2016 às 13:31)

Boas,
Acabou de cair um bom aguaceiro


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2016 às 20:26)

Boas Tardes 
Dia com alguns aguaceiros fracos e boas formações nebulosas...
Algumas fotos:
16:20h





passado alguns minutos...
16:25h




ás 16:45h




Descarregou bem na serra...




Boa célula a este:
5 minutos antes chegou a ter eco roxo no radar...
16:40h




ás 17h:








17:30h (ESE)




E já agora, assim está a ribeira de Arronches:




O ano passado por esta altura era só pedras  Para a altura do ano em que estamos tem um caudal bastante elevado, a Ribeira de Caia não corre tanto mas é normal. Se o calor não apertasse tanto este ano o rio não secava, mas as previsões não estão muito boas. 
____________
Neste momento céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.
Tatual: *17,8ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2016 às 01:11)

Boas,
A noite segue bastante fresca...
Estão *10,8°C *e o vento é nulo.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2016 às 14:01)

Boas,
Madrugada de inversões, a Mínima baixou bem hoje, foi de *8,1ºC*
Bastante orvalho de manhã...

Agora o dia segue agradável com muitas nuvens e vento fraco...
Tatual: *21,6ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2016 às 01:50)

Boas,
O pôr do sol de ontem (dia 17) foi assim:








Máx: *23,8ºC*
Min: *8,1ºC
*
A noite segue fria, estão *12,7ºC *e o vento é nulo.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2016 às 15:29)

Boas,
O dia de hoje já está a ser quentinho...
Estão *27°C *e o vento é quase nulo


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2016 às 14:43)

Boas,
Tempo muito seco, vento fraco de NE e algumas nuvens altas...
Tatual: *30,6ºC*
humidade muito baixa, apenas *18% *


----------



## trovoadas (20 Jun 2016 às 00:27)

Dia normal de fim de Primavera quase Verão por Loulé.  Temperatura na casa dos 29/30 . Por Loulé não notei mas 5 km mais a Sul sentia-se bem o vento de sudoeste fresco e húmido. Ao fim da tarde virou a Norte e sentiu se a diferença.


----------



## Thomar (20 Jun 2016 às 15:21)

Boa Tarde! Muito calor por Ponte de Sôr, actualmente dentro da cidade *+35ºC!*


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2016 às 19:33)

Estremoz: 34,2 ºC de máxima...

Se no Algarve o vento girar agora para norte, então a noite vai mesmo ser bem quente...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jun 2016 às 21:02)

Boas,
O dia mais longo do ano foi bem quente 
Máx: *35,1ºC*
Min:* 14,3ºC*

Agora ligeira brisa e estão *26,7ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jun 2016 às 13:31)

Boas,
Muito calor por aqui  não se pode andar na rua.
Tatual: *33,3ºC
vento nulo
*


----------



## Thomar (21 Jun 2016 às 15:14)

Boa Tarde! Que bafo...  por Ponte de Sôr, actualmente dentro da cidade *+36ºC!*


----------



## PTG (21 Jun 2016 às 15:15)

Hoje mínima em Portalegre, 23,7ºC!!!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jun 2016 às 15:29)

Vento de SE a intensificar-se, que bafo 
*35,5ºC*


----------



## 1337 (21 Jun 2016 às 15:36)

PTG disse:


> Hoje mínima em Portalegre, 23,7ºC!!!


como é que se dorme com essas condições? eu dava em maluco


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jun 2016 às 15:44)

1337 disse:


> como é que se dorme com essas condições? eu dava em maluco


Para quem não está habituado é muito difícil, e mesmo para quem está não é fácil... nestes dias assim tento sempre deitar-me mais tarde e tenho que dormir destapado.
Enfim esta zona sempre teve/ tem  mínimas altas no verão
Aqui há uns anos até se abriu um tópico no fórum a falar do assunto:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/minimas-altas-em-portalegre.1404/


----------



## Thomar (21 Jun 2016 às 16:09)

Por aqui a temperatura continua a subir, uma volta pela cidade (e apesar de ter o carro já há mais de uma hora à sombra) o termómetro não desce dos *+38ºC*.
Arrisco-me a dizer que na cidade estarão mesmo cerca de* +36ºC/+37ºC* conforme as zonas!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jun 2016 às 18:20)

Boas,
Máxima do ano já foi batida  o verão chegou em força  a sorte é que as noites são frescas.
Máx: *37,1ºC *
Min: *16,0ºC
*
Tatual: *35,2ºC*


----------



## 1337 (21 Jun 2016 às 18:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Máxima do ano já foi batida  o verão chegou em força  a sorte é que as noites são frescas.
> Máx: *37,1ºC *
> Min: *16,0ºC
> ...


Cá está um exemplo que perto de Portalegre as mínimas já não são altas, é no centro da cidade que elas são altas?


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Jun 2016 às 18:58)

1337 disse:


> como é que se dorme com essas condições? eu dava em maluco



Dorme-se tentando deixar a casa o máximo na escuridão durante o dia e evitando abrir as janelas. Não é nada fácil, mas também depende de casa para casa. 
@1337 em Portalegre acontece a inversão térmica, dadas as características peculiares da orografia. A estação está situada num local de alguma altitude, mas é normalmente onde as temperaturas mantêm valores mais altos durante a noite. Nos vales e na zona mais alta da serra, normalmente fica mais fresco do que na cidade...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2016 às 19:03)

Estremoz: chegou aos 35,2 ºC       Mínima de 21,2 ºC

As janelas estão todas fechadas. Espero que apareça alguma aragem logo mais, ao cair a noite...


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jun 2016 às 19:14)

1337 disse:


> Cá está um exemplo que perto de Portalegre as mínimas já não são altas, é no centro da cidade que elas são altas?


Sim é mais neste "raide" aqui de 10/15kms, Portalegre/ serra de São Mamede, locais com altitude menor como o caso por exemplo de Arronches o arrefecimento nocturno é maior, mas não sei se viste no meu post anterior aquele tópico onde estão lá algumas explicações...


----------



## 1337 (21 Jun 2016 às 21:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sim é mais neste "raide" aqui de 10/15kms, Portalegre/ serra de São Mamede, locais com altitude menor como o caso por exemplo de Arronches o arrefecimento nocturno é maior, mas não sei se viste no meu post anterior aquele tópico onde estão lá algumas explicações...


Sim vi, bastante interessante por sinal, realmente as mínimas são altíssimas, vi por lá uma mínima de mais de 30ºC, é insuportável . Acho que só com AC em casa se sobrevivia por aí


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jun 2016 às 22:13)

1337 disse:


> Sim vi, bastante interessante por sinal, realmente as mínimas são altíssimas, vi por lá uma mínima de mais de 30ºC, é insuportável . Acho que só com AC em casa se sobrevivia por aí


A cidade chegou a ter uma temperatura de 32°C na hora mais fresca em 2003...acho que foi registada na madrugada a seguir ao dia em que se registou quase 50°C na Amareleja.


----------



## james (21 Jun 2016 às 22:38)

Por falar em mínimas altas, ainda me lembro do tórrido verão de 2003, onde passei férias em São Teotónio ( Odemira).
Com temperaturas de 30 graus à 1 da manhã.  Senti - me num forno, até  custava respirar.
Nunca tive tanto calor na vida...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jun 2016 às 23:13)

Boas,
Neste momento estão *24,9ºC *e o vento é nulo.

A partir de amanhã não estarei no Alto Alentejo mas sim no Algarve, reporto algo de lá se conseguir.
Bons seguimentos


----------



## PTG (21 Jun 2016 às 23:38)

Máxima em Portalegre 33,0°C. Neste momento estão 27,8°C. Mais uma noite quentinha.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2016 às 09:38)

Bela mínima em *Castelo de Vide*, *24,1ºC*.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE2


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jun 2016 às 09:43)

Bom dia,
Por Beja o termómetro do carro marca já *30°C *


----------



## PTG (22 Jun 2016 às 10:08)

Mínima de hoje em Portalegre, 23,9ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jun 2016 às 15:48)

Mínima de 20,5ºC nesta zona da cidade. Ainda esteve nos 28ºC até às 2 da manhã. Agora 31,4ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jun 2016 às 16:05)

Boas,
por armação de Pêra está um belo dia de praia, muito calor, quase sem vento e mar calmo.
Ontem havia muito vento e o mar estava agitado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2016 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui, os dias "frescos" acabam hoje, amanhã vem a nortada e o calorão.  

@joralentejano , de manhã não viste o rabo do levante.  

Máxima: 27.5ºC
mínima: 20.5ºC


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jun 2016 às 23:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @joralentejano , de manhã não viste o rabo do levante.


Hahahah nem por isso 
____________________
Noite bastante agradável por aqui


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jun 2016 às 18:32)

Boa tarde,
Dia agradável por armação de Pêra, durante a tarde o vento de sw intensificou-se e sempre tornava o ambiente mais fresco.
Agora com a rotação do vento para norte ficou bastante calor.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jun 2016 às 20:01)

Boas,
Hoje finalmente uma noite mais fresca cerca de 13ºc pelas 7 da manhã com nevoeiro até por volta das 9h.
Agora com vento moderado de N ambiente na rua mais fresco estão *21.8ºc*.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jun 2016 às 20:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Dia agradável por armação de Pêra, durante a tarde o vento de sw intensificou-se e sempre tornava o ambiente mais fresco.
> Agora com a rotação do vento para norte ficou bastante calor.


já te fartaste de Arronches?


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jun 2016 às 22:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> já te fartaste de Arronches?


Claro que não  são apenas umas férias!


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jun 2016 às 13:18)

Boas,
Por armação de Pêra o dia segue assim:









Algumas nuvens altas mais para o interior:




Mais um belo dia de praia! 
Vento muito fraco e temperatura da água espetacular...

Enviado do meu LG-D290 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2016 às 10:17)

*Calor* e* períodos de céu muito nublado* são as previsões para esta tarde nas regiões do interior centro e sul.

Estremoz: mínima de 20,8 ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jun 2016 às 01:30)

Boas,
Já de volta ao Alentejo...
Pôr do sol hoje perto de Beja: 




Muita Poeira e calor 
Atravessar o interior alentejano neste dias é muito complicado, mesmo ao final da tarde, entre Beja e Évora a temperatura foi sempre superior a 30ºC (entre as 20:30h e as 21:45h) 
___________
Neste momento sigo com *22,6ºC *e vento nulo, noite espetacular.
Mínimas tropicais aqui são poucas mas durante o dia aquece bem. *27ºC *em casa, se durante a noite não refresca-se não sei como seria...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2016 às 09:34)

Que bom, está a chover.


----------



## MikeCT (28 Jun 2016 às 09:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Que bom, está a chover.



O chão ficou molhado mas não marcou nada..mas fica o cheiro a terra molhada


----------



## meko60 (28 Jun 2016 às 09:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Que bom, está a chover.


Bom dia!
Em que zona, Algarvio? Eu estou em Armação de Pêra.


----------



## Agreste (28 Jun 2016 às 10:14)

achei a manhã fresca por causa dos chuviscos... mas estão 24ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jun 2016 às 13:11)

Boas,
Dia muito quente e com muita poeira...
Estão neste momento *34,8°C *


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jun 2016 às 14:21)

35,0ºC, máxima do ano. Muito calor. Mínima de 23,2ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jun 2016 às 14:33)

Muitas nuvens em desenvolvimento por aqui, o sol já nem aparece...
*36,9ºC *


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jun 2016 às 16:00)

Formação de uma linha de células entre os distritos de Portalegre e Beja.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jun 2016 às 16:11)

pessoal de Évora e arredores alguém?


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2016 às 16:54)

Estremoz a chegar aos *39,0 ºC* esta tarde (16h13); aumento da nebulosidade, com aguaceiros e trovoada. Vento forte, com rajadas de leste…

Temperatura com forte descida agora para os *24,0 ºC* (descida de 15,0 ºC em pouco mais de meia hora).


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jun 2016 às 16:54)

Alguns pingos...
*38,7°C *de máxima.
Fui a Portalegre e até meio do caminho o termómetro do carro nunca baixou dos *40°C...*
Em Portalegre não baixou dos *38°C*


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2016 às 17:08)

Estremoz: chuva torrencial e vento muito forte...


----------



## trepkos (28 Jun 2016 às 17:29)

Em évora caiu um fortíssimo aguaceiro que rapidamente evaporou. Neste momento volta a chover, evapora assim que toca no chão. Ainda tornou o calor mais insuportável... a humidade está terrível, não se consegue andar na rua,

Maldito tempo.


----------



## trepkos (28 Jun 2016 às 17:32)

Este tempo é bom é para gerar belas trovoadas em Espanha, por cá é só ver navios.


----------



## trepkos (28 Jun 2016 às 17:35)

Ena pá, ouvi um trovão.


----------



## trepkos (28 Jun 2016 às 17:43)

Ouve-se trovejar ali pros lados do Redondo/Vila Viçosa.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2016 às 17:44)

Parou agora a chuva em Estremoz. Atenção a *Évora*: a tempestade desloca-se para sudoeste... Estará centrada agora sobre a Azaruja.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jun 2016 às 17:47)

Bastante interessante


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jun 2016 às 17:48)

Boas,
Por cá umas pingas tímidas, que duraram 5 segundos... nem deu para para o carro ficar com lama. Também já estava á espera disto. Bastante humidade


----------



## trepkos (28 Jun 2016 às 17:49)

Gerofil disse:


> Parou agora a chuva em Estremoz. Atenção a *Évora*: a tempestade desloca-se para sudoeste... Estará centrada agora sobre a Azaruja.



Aqui já passou. (Évora)


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2016 às 17:56)

trepkos disse:


> Aqui já passou. (Évora)



Acompanhando o radar, a célula que passou sobre Estremoz vai chegar a Évora dentro de 10 minutos, procedendo de nordeste.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jun 2016 às 18:14)

Para Este neste momento está assim:
Penso que seja a célula que está a sul de Cáceres...




Vento de NW a intensificar-se


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2016 às 18:17)

A estação de Estremoz acumulou *7,3 mm*, nada mau.


----------



## trepkos (28 Jun 2016 às 18:17)

Gerofil disse:


> Acompanhando o radar, a célula que passou sobre Estremoz vai chegar a Évora dentro de 10 minutos, procedendo de nordeste.



Ainda nada...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jun 2016 às 18:29)

trepkos disse:


> Ainda nada...


Essa célula está a perder força, já não esperes grande coisa...


----------



## trepkos (28 Jun 2016 às 18:30)

Continua insuportável andar na rua, demasiado calor e humidade.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jun 2016 às 18:42)

Já escutei 2 trovões abafados, afinal vem alguma coisa.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jun 2016 às 18:48)




----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jun 2016 às 18:56)

Outro trovão


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jun 2016 às 19:01)

Pareceu-me ouvir trovões...
está assim:












Célula que está a entrar na serra:
desenvolvimento muito rápido da célula por detrás da torre...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jun 2016 às 19:02)

Parece que a célula não consegue passar a barreira da serra de São Mamede.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jun 2016 às 19:55)

Agora mesmo:





*33,7ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2016 às 20:51)

Boas, por aqui, o dia começou com aguaceiros fracos com poeira, ai meu rico carrito que ficou lindo. 

Máxima: 32.1ºC
mínima: 22.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2016 às 21:28)

Estremoz: 25,5 ºC e com humidade elevada...

O dia foi extremamente quente, com a máxima a chegar aos 39,0 ºC (16h13), imediatamente antes da tromba de água que se seguiu... O elevado valor da temperatura máxima estará aliado ao vento muito forte do quadrante leste; após a tromba de água, a temperatura atingiu o valor mínimo do dia com 20,2 ºC às 17h13.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jun 2016 às 15:30)

Boas,
*32,2°C *e vento moderado de NW...


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jun 2016 às 23:00)

Boas,
A noite segue já fresquinha com algum vento de NW, que bem sabe  
Tatual: *19,6°C *


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jun 2016 às 19:33)

Boas,
O dia começou bastante fresco e com muito orvalho, ao longo do dia o vento de NW esteve sempre presente e por isso não foi um dia tão quente como os anteriores...
Máx: *30,6ºC*
Min: *11,8ºC 
*
Agora vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes...
Tatual: *28,3ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jul 2016 às 08:49)

Bom dia,
Por Arronches o dia começou muito nublado e assim continua mas parece ja estar a querer abrir.
Tempo fresquinho...
Mínima de *15,5°C *
Tatual: *16,7°C *


----------



## MikeCT (2 Jul 2016 às 13:00)

Em Faro (cidade) vento fraco e a temperatura a rondar os 26ºC
Aproveito para informar que a minha estação vai ficar offline durante esta semana que vou de férias. Espero mesmo que não haja nenhum fenómeno a registar


----------

